# People are wasteful: A tale of 2 Yard-Mans



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

A few days ago I picked up these two Yard-Man mowers that were listed on Freecycle:



















Seems like so many people buy a mower, use it for several years without doing any maintenance, and when it won't start they stick it out with the garbage and buy another. 

Took a look at the high-wheel model--it's a mulcher/bagger with no side discharge. The engine is a B&S 123K02-0193-E1, and it was full of oil (dirty of course), and had a filthy air cleaner. I put in a new air filter, changed the oil and spark plug, and drained the stale gas from the tank. Sprayed the carb with cleaner, and examined the governor linkage and everything looked OK. Poured in some new gas and after priming and pulling the rope a few times it started and killed. I think it was just burning off the excess carb cleaner. After a couple more starts, it was running perfect! Now it starts on the first pull. Air filter: $6.97. Spark plug: $2.97. Free mower: Priceless!

Now, the other mower has a Tecumseh LEV120 Spec 362001A and I have no experience with those. Just like the other one it's full of dirty oil and has a filthy air filter. Looks like the control handle and cable is missing. Can anyone tell me where and how the control cable hooks to the engine? 

Thanks!!


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

good find


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

We are in a 'throw-away' society. Apparently a lot(most) of people can't be bothered with maintaining lawn equipment.

I can't count the number of mowers, both push and rider, handheld trimmers, wheeled trimmers, chain saws, I've been given or found over the last dozen years, because they wouldn't run. As well as finding equipment sitting next to trash barrels or on the sidewalk with a 'free' sign on them.

Almost 100% of the time the carb needs a good cleaning, rarely needs any parts, change the oil, sometimes twice to get it clean, clean the air filter, and fresh gas. I've given most of them away to people who couldn't afford new ones and some on freecycle.

A lot is when people buy something new and want me to fix the old as a 'backup', when it's ready, they say 'keep it, don't have room for it', etc.

When someone brings me something to fix I loan them something for them to use whilst I fix theirs. One old craftsman selfpropelled I bet I've loaned to a dozen people, it's out now.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Lots of people have no idea how to maintain their outdoor power equipment. Some don't even know how to use them properly. And new push mowers and weed wackers are inexpensive to buy new. Take for example the 2 push mowers. They are made by MTD. They have about 5 hp engines. Not self-propelled. These sell for about $125 at the big box stores. Now for me to repair the first 1, I would charge $10 for air filter & spark plug, $3. for the oil. Total of $13 parts. I would have to charge at least 1/2 hour labor ($50/hr). $25 labor. Total would be $38. Other shops charge $75-$90/hr. So @ $75/hr the labor would be $37.50 with the total bill $50.50. Some shop also have a minimum 1 hour labor charge. That would make the bill $88. Now for another $37, I can buy a brand new mower. And if I watch the ads in the spring, I could get that mower for $99.
And that mower didn't cut the grass well (I didn't know the blade needed to be sharpened. I mean, how can grass dull a blade?), and the wheels wobbled, and it started hard.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

indypower said:


> Lots of people have no idea how to maintain their outdoor power equipment. Some don't even know how to use them properly. And new push mowers and weed wackers are inexpensive to buy new. Take for example the 2 push mowers. They are made by MTD. They have about 5 hp engines. Not self-propelled. These sell for about $125 at the big box stores. Now for me to repair the first 1, I would charge $10 for air filter & spark plug, $3. for the oil. Total of $13 parts. I would have to charge at least 1/2 hour labor ($50/hr). $25 labor. Total would be $38. Other shops charge $75-$90/hr. So @ $75/hr the labor would be $37.50 with the total bill $50.50. Some shop also have a minimum 1 hour labor charge. That would make the bill $88. Now for another $37, I can buy a brand new mower. And if I watch the ads in the spring, I could get that mower for $99.
> And that mower didn't cut the grass well (I didn't know the blade needed to be sharpened. I mean, how can grass dull a blade?), and the wheels wobbled, and it started hard.



This is true for a multitude of products today, especially electronics. You can't justify having many products from VCR, DVD, Televisions, Computers, Small Appliances etc.. repaired. The labor costs and parts just make repairing these products far too expensive. Even electric mowers for the most part are unreasonable to repair. Have you ever priced a new armature or battery pack for some mowers? Just can't do it for a reasonable cost.

Many people do realize this and choose to spend the money to repair rather then replace. I just worked on a cheap push Murray and the repair bill came to $89.00 and the customer happily paid with no reservations. You can always look at it like your still saving the extra $35.00 it would have cost to replace. 

At least many of these products can now be recycled.


----------



## richieb (Jun 3, 2010)

You are right about people and maintenance. ASk them if they checked the oil or the air filter and you get the dumb looks are stiill free face.
Was given 2 mowers one had a birds nest air filter and the other was filled to the top of the filler neck with oil. Minor fixes and they ran great.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I have been collecting these mowers for years, I fix them and give them away to someone that needs a mower but can't afford a new one. Some that are real nice I sell for $10 per hp to cover my parts cost for the others. It keeps useful stuff out of the landfills and provides a decent product to those that truly need it. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, BTW, on the mower that's missing the control cable: I found that they tied the control down on the motor with a ty-rap! No idea how they stopped the thing--I guess they just let it run out of gas!


----------

